# Instagrammaxxing advice



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

I want to lose virginity this summer

Instagram is an one possible source of getting laid

I've never used Instagram with my real account

Any experts here?

1> I will buy/rent/get expensive camera to take pics/short videos
2> will take some pics, not much frauded but high in quality > like 1 pic in suit, 1 pic high nt good lighting, some pic from holidays, maybe gonna try to take pic with 
some hot girl

then the thing is buying/getting fake natural looking followers (like up to 500? with 50 following?) + likes + comments for girls <social proof>

Any ideas what should I do more?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 27, 2020)

Having fake followers which act natural is impossible. If you want fake followers always do it slowly (increase from 5 to 10 and vice versa) or else they can find out easily that all the followers are bots.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Having fake followers which act natural is impossible. If you want fake followers always do it slowly (increase from 5 to 10 and vice versa) or else they can find out easily that all the followers are bots.


how low-iq low-computer-knowledge cels will tell? im not gonna buy poopcels but fake accounts in my country
other option is tinder maxing with either fake chad or in SEA


----------



## Deleted member 5258 (Apr 27, 2020)

you have to approach at least 100000 women and 1 wil let you fuck


----------



## Lars (Apr 27, 2020)

What psl are you op?


----------



## xefo (Apr 27, 2020)

Don’t buy fake followers, go through your friends instagrams and follow people who they are following also being followed by a couple others you are following, more likely to follow back and actual followers that will like. Then just unfollow everyone that doesn’t follow you back 

showed a practically autistic friend this and he went from 80 followers to 500 followers in a week


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

larsanova69 said:


> What psl are you op?


from 4 ?<being invisibble> to being called hot or being approached in club


----------



## Madhate (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> from 4 ?<being invisibble> to being called hot or being approached in club


surgeries?


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Madhate said:


> surgeries?


frauding+minor procuderues rather tha nsurgeries


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 27, 2020)

I have 648 followers on ig and yet I get 0 pussy.Rather go for snapchat


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I have 648 followers on ig and yet I get 0 pussy.Rather go for snapchat


did u pay high attention to your pic qualoity? does your profile looks high class?
how about snapchat? never even installed it, how do i get pussy via it?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> did u pay high attention to your pic qualoity? does your profile looks high class?
> how about snapchat? never even installed it, how do i get pussy via it?


I dont even have pictures on my ig and my profile pic is black.I got mine Ig followers mostly because of my snapchat.
You add someone (on snapchat)and ask her to do streaks and if she says yes you can start sending her snaps.Just dont be too autistic with snaps and all


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I dont even have pictures on my ig and my profile pic is black.I got mine Ig followers mostly because of my snapchat.
> You add someone (on snapchat)and ask her to do streaks and if she says yes you can start sending her snaps.Just dont be too autistic with snaps and all


Dating apps, insta, tiktok, snapchat, should add anything more?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> Dating apps, insta, tiktok, snapchat, should add anything more?


Nope,thats more then enough.Good luck bro


----------



## Patient A (Apr 27, 2020)

Just wait for Stacey to dm you, that’s what my friend did and he has been in a loving relationship for 2 years.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Just wait for Stacey to dm you, that’s what my friend did and he has been in a loving relationship for 2 years.


thats what im gonna do, i wont be horny indian dm'er

either potential fucker will like/interact with me or just dm me


----------



## DutchPrettyBoy (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how about snapchat? never even installed it, how do i get pussy via it?


----------



## Deleted member 1680 (Apr 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Don’t buy fake followers, go through your friends instagrams and follow people who they are following also being followed by a couple others you are following, more likely to follow back and actual followers that will like. Then just unfollow everyone that doesn’t follow you back
> 
> showed a practically autistic friend this and he went from 80 followers to 500 followers in a week


This is the way.
The better looking you are, the more likely they'll follow you back


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chad1212 said:


> I have 648 followers on ig and yet I get 0 pussy.Rather go for snapchat


Do you make any move or you expect them to make the move?


----------



## Chad1212 (Apr 27, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> Do you make any move or you expect them to make the move?


On ig I expect them to make a move,but on snapchat I often make the first move


----------



## xefo (Apr 27, 2020)

TubOfLard said:


> This is the way.
> The better looking you are, the more likely they'll follow you back


yeh my friend didnt even have any pics either, just had a profile picture showing his physique without even a face.
followed 1000 people and got like 500 follows back and now hes unfollowing everyone that didnt follow him to fix his ratio


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> yeh my friend didnt even have any pics either, just had a profile picture showing his physique without even a face.
> followed 1000 people and got like 500 follows back and now hes unfollowing everyone that didnt follow him to fix his ratio


He is definitely social maxxed tbh imo.


Chad1212 said:


> On ig I expect them to make a move,but on snapchat I often make the first move


Well I say you make the first move to the girls who has shown iois to you, for others you just have to tread carefully if you don't like to get rejected.


----------



## Tylermax (Apr 27, 2020)

Lmao you all sound such a tryharders. Just take some pics if you look good you look good faggot just because you gonna buy the new iPhone 20 with the 320 mega pixel cam and go to some beach with the sunset falling into your face doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Greeicy (Apr 27, 2020)

I got more followers by having more friends. Both male and female. There are more NT normies who are barely 5/10 but still get hundreds of likes on each pic.


----------



## Entschuldigung (Apr 27, 2020)

best way to lose virginity is going to parties mate


----------



## xefo (Apr 27, 2020)

Yoyome99 said:


> He is definitely social maxxed tbh imo.
> 
> Well I say you make the first move to the girls who has shown iois to you, for others you just have to tread carefully if you don't like to get rejected.


He’s really not social maxed he’s part of the ‘popular group’ I guess but he’s like a 5 foot 5 ginger kid who compensates with gym and we all push him around and make jokes on his expense.
He does have a really good physique though


----------



## Saen (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> frauding+minor procuderues rather tha nsurgeries


what were they?


----------



## Deleted member 1560 (Apr 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> He’s really not social maxed he’s part of the ‘popular group’ I guess but he’s like a 5 foot 5 ginger kid who compensates with gym and we all push him around and make jokes on his expense.
> He does have a really good physique though


Does he have more male than female followers?


----------



## xefo (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> did u pay high attention to your pic qualoity? does your profile looks high class?
> how about snapchat? never even installed it, how do i get pussy via it?


To get peoples snap just message them on Instagram “Snap?” And when they give you their snap just talk to them without any guard up and also keep convo interesting. If they are reciprocating the conversation and it’s going flirty I normally ask them if they wanna play 21 questions or other similar games. No need to over complicate it. Pretty easy way to get pussy


Yoyome99 said:


> Does he have more male than female followers?


Mainly female


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> To get peoples snap just* message them on Instagram “Snap?*” And when they give you their snap just talk to them without any guard up and also keep convo interesting. If they are reciprocating the conversation and it’s going flirty I normally ask them if they wanna play 21 questions or other similar games. No need to over complicate it. Pretty easy way to get pussy
> 
> Mainly female


how do u qualify leads?


----------



## xefo (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> how do u qualify leads?


I normally message that to every girl I follow who follows me back and meets my looks threshold

if she follows you and likes a few of your pics that’s definitely a lead though

I don’t even have any pics in my insta tho apart from a profile picture


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 27, 2020)

Where about do u live? I can give u some wicked ideas for pics . Also stay away from fake followers and comments. They are very obvious.


----------



## Chico Chicowski (Apr 27, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Where about do u live? I can give u some wicked ideas for pics . Also stay away from fake followers and comments. They are very obvious.


EE


----------



## Tony (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> EE


in the fucking ass, chico


----------



## Sal123 (Apr 27, 2020)

Chico Chicowski said:


> EE


Shirtless beach, shirtless countryside walks, festivals with a hot girl, travelling photos only if u look good and the background is interesting


----------



## Deleted member 5632 (Apr 27, 2020)

Sal123 said:


> Shirtless beach, shirtless countryside walks, festivals with a hot girl, travelling photos only if u look good and the background is interesting


Good to see u Sal where have u been?


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Apr 27, 2020)

xefo69 said:


> Don’t buy fake followers, go through your friends instagrams and follow people who they are following also being followed by a couple others you are following, more likely to follow back and actual followers that will like. Then just unfollow everyone that doesn’t follow you back
> 
> showed a practically autistic friend this and he went from 80 followers to 500 followers in a week


legit everyone does this,

but you need a semi interesting instagram or u need to be hot w a good body for girls to follow and hit you up


Sal123 said:


> Shirtless beach, shirtless countryside walks, festivals with a hot girl, travelling photos only if u look good and the background is interesting


cringing at this generic bullshit

every guy does this on tinder and instagram, all shirtless festival pics, when i stacyfished they all blended in

u gotta actually do interesting shit and show some genuine interests or hobbies not just pics to make u vapidly look good


----------

